# TSA more popular than Congress



## CHamilton (Aug 9, 2012)

TSA more popular than Congress



> A majority of Americans believe the Transportation Security Administration is doing a good job, according to a new Gallup poll released Wednesday.
> 
> The poll shows that 54 percent think TSA is doing an excellent or good job of handling the screening responsibilities at U.S. airports. Just 30 percent rated the agency’s overall performance as fair.
> 
> Compare that to public opinion of Congress, which has an approval rating hovering around 16 percent.


----------

